# Deathwatch (Action thread 1)



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_As the forces of chaos push out from the Eye of Terror in the despoiler's thirteenth black crusade, another threat attacks at the flank of the Imperium's forces in the area. The plague fleet of Typhus, herald of Nurgle, has crippled world after world with plague and pestilence, stretching the Imperial navy thin as they struggle to cope with not one but two major chaos warfleets. This crusade has caught the attention of every being in the galaxy, but not every fight is to be fought out in the open or on the front lines. Some will be fought in the shadows or even behind enemy lines on the world's momentarily lost._


Amidst the endless space of the Belis Corona system, the strike cruiser _Sanctamonia_ moves in towards the world of Laurentix, one of the half dozen world's which had first been struck with an unknown plague rumoured to have been powerful enough to kill without any sign of symptom and then reanimate the dead; even those who had not died of this plague. Whether such a rumour was true was still unconfirmed but something had come from these worlds and infected the men and women of the Imperial navy, stretching the ships of the segmentum thin as they coped to deal with their own loss of manpower and the enemies lurking in the stars.

Hours after arriving in system the cruiser makes high orbit over the planet and two tear drops are shot out before the cruiser begins to break orbit and leave for another location in system. These tear drops were drop pods, the only things capable of breaching a world fast enough to avoid most detection, and any guns that might be manned by fearful inhabitants or worse. Within each pod, a squad of black armoured marines descend to the planet below, deathwatch; their mission, to retrieve vital information about the plagues in an inquisitorial station beneath the Basilica Imperialis.

Hurtling through the air, the pod of squad Epitemin all but slam into hab units; the pod activating reverse boosters at the last moment to slow the drop. The seals of the pod burst open and each marine hits the holding rune of their restraints before running out of the pod to secure the perimeter.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/darkreever/deathwatchmap1.jpg

[If you look at the map in the provided link, you six are the red square (its a bit small I know but bear with me here) and your staring location is the cartel dwellings. With the first posts, give some idea of what your surroundings look like, once everyone has posted I will update this thread.]


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus gritted his teeth as the drop pod landed. He grabbed his helmet and put it on as the drop pods doors opened and let out exhaust. He hit his release and grabbed his bolter and drapped it across his chest with it's strap. unholstered his bolt pistol and walked outside bolt pistol aimed. 

Perseus heard his other battle brothers getting out of the drop pod. " Pssh Ar pssh You guys pssh right." Perseus heard on his radio it sounded like brother Tellios. Perseus Scanned his eyes around their surrounding checking for any movements as they were in enemy territory " Sicaro we landed fine how is everyone over there?" 

Perseus made out their dwelling to be some kind of housing. It had a few stories it seems like the drop pod had smashed through a part of some of the buildings, as there was rubble on the ground. But Perseus quickly changed the thought as he noticed the whole housing dwelling looked as if a battle had been fought here with bullet holes through most of the buildings, blood splattered in on the ground and wall as if people had been slaughtered here, and signs of a fly put on some of the buildings. When at that moment he noticed an awful stench in the air the smell made him want to gag. As his helmet purified some of the air he was breathing in.

" Something definitely went down here but what I have no clue, but I do have a guess." Perseus said to his battle brother as he look back up at the crudely draw fly on the wall.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Brother Sarlo was as calm strapped to the insides of the pod as he would have been striding down the halls of his chapter's stronghold. Quietly, unheard inside his Corvus helmet, he recited the Prayer of Descent, reminding himself of the duties of release once the pod came to a halt, of the proper extraction procedures and the correct firing position to take up once he was out. He was prepared for the worst and completely unbothered by the prospect of what lay ahead.

The pod jarred as the thrustors fired into action and thumped to a halt through a building. The doors fell down and in less than a second, Sarlo was out and scanning the area with his boltgun, moving the targeter across the nearby door and up to the hole in the ceiling through which they smashed, searching for snipers. He found none and quickly moved across the rubble to a wall and ducked down into cover, aiming his bolter into the adjoining rooms. In his head, he fixed and recorded the firing lines and calculated the most likely points from where hostiles could appear.

His gaze moved across the bloody scene before them, but nothing in his manners suggested concern. He'd seen worse. He'd _done_ worse. The stench was great, but stench was inherent to battle scenes. Nothing new.

"_Brother Sarlo; out and in position._" he reported.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio stormed out of the drop pod with his chains sword ready, but he did not see any hostiles ine the area. He started to scan the area more, he noticed that the rest of the squad was allredy checking the area. He too noticed there smelled death and decay in the house they landed in.

''Brother Agnathio here, no hostiles sigthed. Waiting for orders''.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah stumbled out of the pod and looked around him. Slowly and deliberately he took in a deep breath through his nose and exhaled equally as slowly, forcing his body to adapt. He listened to the silence in the house, lifted up his Lightning Claws and raked them together causing a horrifying screech and a shower of sparks.
"I. Hate. Silence." He said loudly and fiercely and strode throughout the ruined building admiring the damage wrought upon it and deciding not to reply to the others messages for the moment. As he was wandering around he paused in front of a pile of corpses. "Hmm pretty" Jedrah said mockingly and stabbed one in the chest with his claw. "Now if only I could find a living opponent. . ."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian stepped out of the pod, offering a prayer to the emporer as he steped out. He breethed in the air of the world.
_Its quiet..._
Snapping out of his reveree, and making a note not to loose focus in a combat zone, Ian redied his wepons, scanning the area for enemies. 
There were lots of dead ones...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''I wonder if there is any survivors'' Agnathio said to himself, while he was lokking out of a window. ''Jedrah, good luck finding any thing alive to figth here''


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Sirius strode out of the drop pod as it landed, his long legs stepping over skeletons and corpses in the last stages of decomposition. He took a deep breath of the air inside the building then grimaced, grabbing the helmet at his waist and snapping it on his head. His orange mane peeked out from the edges but he didn't care. He looked down at his black armour and thought once more of how dull and lifeless it was compared to his chapters fiery red colours. He had been permanently seconded decades ago and still could not get past the blackness of his power armour. 

Sirius kept his stormbolter up, but left his power sword hanging at his belt. It was time to bring the light of the emperor to whatever remained on this forsaken world. Opening up a channel to his squadmates, Sirius said, "Stack up on that door and be ready to kill." He gestured to a door he thought should lead outside and walked towards it, waiting for the others to follow his orders.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Moving towards the door, the captain leveled his weapon before kicking it in and rushing out. Instincts had proven correct and he was outside the building, with other dwellings sprawling out before him. As the rest of the team fall in behind, Sirius ran towards an alley and crouched down with the others forming up on him.

Removing a dataslate from a pouch on his belt, a rune activated it and a grainy map of the city lit up on screen, a red blip marking his squads initial position in the cartel dwellings, a blue dot marking squad Kondro's landing point, and a gold aquila marked the basilica. With an armoured finger, he traced a rough line of the path they would take, through the dwellings and trading houses and dealers location, around the execution square into 'snipers alley'. From there they could cut through Angels square, but instead the captain's path took them further into 'snipers alley before reaching the basilica. It might take them longer, but Angels square would be open ground with little or no cover. If they found anything or anyone hostile then such a place would be bad.

Allowing each marine to see their path, he deactivated the slate and returned it to his belt, standing up and moving to the end of the alley where he motioned for the others to follow. One of the large pyres that marked the city was burning nearby, and there were people milling about near the flames. 

This mission required speed, and it was difficult to make out who they were; should the team try and sneak away or risk trouble and make contact?

(The choice is up to anyone in the team really; though Sirius is in command, so there may be reprecussions for certain actions.)


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo caught the Captain's order and moved swiftly across the wrecked hall and over to the door, flattened himself up against the wall and stood holding his bolter at the ready. The squad formed up and moments later, the Captain lead them through the door and outside. Sarlo took up the right flank, scanning all buildings to the right of teh squad as they hustled across the street to the closest alley. A quick glance at the sky line told Sarlo immediatly where they were by way of cross-checking the visible landmarks with the map of the city they've been shown and thus have recorded in their minds.

They sought cover and concealment within the alley and Sarlo took up position at its mouth, staying covered as much as possible while maintaining the possible firing lines. He soon discovered that the shadows around the flickering lights of the burning pyres were, in fact, people, but he could make out little more than that.

He glanced over to his left as the Captain came up to look out across the expanse between them and the Theatre House.
"_Movement around the fires, Captain,_" Sarlo informed him, nodding to the pyres. He gave no advice about how to further proceed: That was the Captain's choice, not his.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian saw the figures, and imediately checked them for anything that may sugest they were hostile.
When nothing bovjios came to mind at first glance, Ian looked to the captian for instructions.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio followed the rest of the squad and he to saw the figures moving around the fire.
''I wonder if they are hostile'' He said silently.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I don't get why we don't just subject the planet to exsterminatus, after all one planet is hardly worth risking the Empire for." Jedrah complained to no one in particular. He looked at his companions in a bored way, watching the mystery figures.
"... What are we waiting for?" He complained before turning to the people and yelling at them, "Oi you lot hands up in the name of the Emperor and walk slowly towards us. Or not, It'd probably be more fun that way anyway. . ."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

At the sound of Jedrah's voice, the figures all turn to the direction of the squad. As they shift their bodies, the team gets a better look at them, tattered clothes and malnurished bodies, but above all are the scars. Each and every person has dozens of scars that form different shapes and symbols; warped aquila's and possibly degraded gothic writing.

As one, they spot Jedrah, and one of them shouts out to the rest, _"Its as the prophet foretold, monsters in black from the heavens will come to reap more lives! Warn the prophet, death has returned!"_ As the man's words echo in the backstreet, another voice, that of a woman, cries out as well. _"In the Great Allfathers name, let us take death to them and all Him to guide us!"_

From their combined shouting, more people come out of hiding places or from around the pyre, over four dozen crazed, and plague-ridden people. Several run away, probably to go and warn whoever this prophet was before the rest start to charge forward; whoever these people are, the mere sight of the deathwatch marines has whipped them into a scared mob now running to attack.

[So what will you all do now? Run away and risk getting lost or trapped, or possibly delaying you from the mission, or will you fight and take other risks?]


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo growled an oath of anger at the unfathomable folly of his brother Marine. "_How could he be chosen to serve the Deathwatch?_" Sarlo mumbled as he took in the scene. Fifty. At least there weren't many of them and cleaning them up would be a minor nuissance. But too many were running away to be stopped. Sarlo moved his boltgun back across his side, letting it rest from its strap, after which he drew his chainsword and took his combat knife in his left hand, blade pointing down.

"_Do not waste your ammunition on these paltry few, brothers,_" he told the squad. "_Let us finish this as soon as possible and be on our way, before they are reinforced._" There was no time to wait for their Captain's orders. Weapons in hand, he charged forward to engage the cultists head on.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus was bringing up the rear when he heard Jedrah complaining about something. Perseus assumed it was about not having anyone to fight yet, he usually did complain about that. But Perseus didn't blame him cause Jedrah was very good at it and Perseus was glad he was on his team.

Perseus then lost his train of thought when he heard Jedrah yelling. Perseus looked in the direction he was shouting to, to see a band of tattered and badly scratched up people. 

_"Its as the prophet foretold, monsters in black from the heavens will come to reap more lives! Warn the prophet, death has returned! The Great Allfathers name, let us take death to them and all Him to guide us!_

Perseus had heard stuff like this before, where people would speak of false gods and heretical prophets, not knowing the Emperor's grace. "Brother Jedrah it looks like you will get your wish. " Perseus said with a smile as he revved his chainsword and holstered his bolt pistol. Perseus grabbed his chainsword with two hands and charged the heretical band.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian cringed at his brother marines action, he prefered a fight, but the captin should have made the call, none the less, he reved his chainsword and made ready to evicerate anyone who came near _No wasting amunition eh?_


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah narrowed his eyes as he just managed to hear what Sarlo had said.
"For your information _Brother_ I was chosen for the Deathwatch mainly due to my faith and, most importantly, my combat skills. Something which you no doubt lack." He finished his insult before launching himself forwards and hitting the enemy line like a rocket, his claws knocking back half a dozen enemies with his first wave of attacks. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio holstered his bolt pistol and charged with his chainsword in both hands.
''Well at least we now know they are hostile''
He hit the line and started to figth.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

At seeing the obviosly agresive stratagy employed by his brothers, he shrugged and waded inte melee, making good use of his chainsword.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Sirius had already run towards the plagued citizens as the others traded words. He cared not for indecision, and even less for retreat. His stormbolter ripped the rotten things apart, spraying him with black blood and filthy things that wriggled on his armour. His power sword cleaved heads from shoulders and ripped open bellies, showing disgusting interiors. His mouth twisting into a snarl, his head snapped back and he saw that his fellow brothers had finally engaged the corrupted men. 

The things were slowly thinned down and the few that remained were cut down. He turned to his squad and growled, "I will have no indecision in my squad. Know that everything on this planet is hostile and will be treated as such. The Emperor favours the man of action." After a pause, he continued, "I would not hear you squabbling amongst yourselves like petty mortals again." He said with contempt he didn't bother to hide. "Now let us continue."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

In a flash the captain had been amongst the mob; blowing apart and cleaving a dozen by the time the rest of the squad reached. As each charged in, these people stood no chance; Jedrah's charge alone saw half a dozen flung back with bones shattered beyond help before his claws dug into men and women two at a time. Between them, Ian and Agnathis accounted for a further ten and both Sarlo and Perseus each nearly matched the captain in kills.

As the captain spoke, one of the fallen people suddenly wrapped his arms around Sarlo's leg, greenish tears pouring down his face both from despair and pain as his body below the waist was a ruined stump. _"P...Please forgive us...Emperor please forgive us."_ He rasped out before death took him in. These people, though their bodies had been ravaged by disease and plague, had been loyal serveants of the Emperor; even when left for dead they had held out hope for saviours and in the end they had been killed by some of the Imperium's greatest warriors.

Whether it mattered to any of the squad, that they had almost happily slaughtered loyal servants of the Imperium left to die, would appear to matter very little as the captain's words lingered in the air.

Moving beyond the pyre, the squad passed through several more sidestreets before the buildings began to change. There wasn't even a need to check the data-slate as it became obvious that these large units were trading houses. As you all look at these different surroundings, you notice an entrance to one of the houses that can be used to move further towards your objective, and in the distance something of a dull rumble can be heard thats steadily getting closer. Do you all choose to break into the house and move through or stay outside and possibly encounter.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/darkreever/deathwatchmap1-1.jpg


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Brother Jedrah's words were lost on Sarlo, in full speed as he was, he had already struck the first line of enemies by the time Jedrah was done. His chainsword screamed as it tore through bodies softened by illness and mutation. He moved quickly and swung and punched, using his knife, while he tried to remain unflanked. The throng of the plague victims curled around him, however, and one particularly resourceful man climbed up on Sarlo's energy pack, trying to stab him in the neck between his cuirass and helmet. The Blood Drinker proved too fast and with a stift turn he thew off his bruden. More tried to swamp him, but swift cuts and arcs from his chainsword decimated them. Before long, the foe was fallen.

The victory was rather spoiled by the angered voice of their Captain, who seemingly felt that the squad had been lapse in its reaction. Sarlo witheld judgement concerning the Captain's choice to engage wordlessly, as opposed to ordering and guiding his team. The reprimand was made even less impressive with the final insult towards 'petty mortals.' If his face hadn't been obscured by his beaked helmet, the others might have noticed an arched brow at that statement. _Does he believe himself immortal, then?_ Sarlo pondered, but again, remained silent.

It was at that point a dying plaguer chose to grasp Sarlo's armoured boot and rasp out: "_P...Please forgive us...Emperor please forgive us,"_ just prior to passing on. Sarlo tilted his head, looking down at the sorry mess, but merely replied with: "_Absolution in death._" The unholy disease that had wracked their bodies had tainted their flesh, and as such they were now better off.

He resheathed his melée weapons and grabbed hold of his boltgun, once more, as the squad was off, moving down the streets. Before soon, they heard the rumble of approaching vehicles and were once more given the choice to engage or circumvent the delay. Hopefully, this time their position would not be unduly revealed before a proper desicion had been made.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

"Did that man just say what I think he said." Perseus said with shock. Perseus thought about the slaughtering of the men and women he had just killed and couldn't help but fell pity. " These people were loyal to the Emperor and we took their life." Perseus though about what the the group had said before they had charged them _"Its as the prophet foretold, monsters in black from the heavens will come to reap more lives! Warn the prophet, death has returned! The Great Allfathers name, let us take death to them and all Him to guide us!"_ " No argument with you Brother-captain Epitemin but if these men and women were loyal servants of the Imperium shouldn't we watch who we attack, and what about these so called "prophet". If he is loyal to the Emperor shouldn't we find him?" 

Perseus said this as they stumbled upon a they could go to leading towards their objective. Just then Pereus heard and rumbling in the distance he saw some of his team look that way. " So what do we do Captain?" Perseus asked awaiting his Captains's answer.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

As the battle ended Jedrah bent down and cleaned his Claws of blood on the clothes of one of the corpses. As he got up to go he stamped his boot on the head of the same body, crushing it's skull.
"I suggest we remain on the outside as whatever that rumble is it doesn't sound good and we should identify as soon as possible." Jedrah's tone was slightly more pleasant than before, albeit in a rather cruel way, no doubt due to the stress he had just relieved through battle. "However I am not the captain, what do you suggest sir. . ."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio was surprised to hear the human say ''P...Please forgive us...Emperor please forgive us'', but not so surprised when he heard the captain.
He heard the rumbling of vehicles.
''I think we should take cover some where and try to find out what vehicles those are''
He took away some human parts from his body and his sword.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"We move forward. I will not leave such mysteries in the dark." Sirius ordered, thinking of his chapters sacred mission to bring the emperor's light to heretics and xenos no matter where they be. Turning to Perseus, Sirius said, "They are corrupted. Unpure. They must be treated as such and purged off this ruined world. None on this planet are innocent, all are harbingers of chaos. They must all die. Now move out." 

Sirius continued on, the rumbling soon growing into a deafening roar. Whatever was making the noise was right around the corner...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Rounding the corner, the people that had fled the mob come running in your direction; but the moment they see you they stop dead in their tracks. The rumbling gets louder and a pair of halftracks skid around the same corner, laden with people in skull masks and flak armour all bearing symbols of the plague god. Pintle heavy stubbers open fire on the runners, ripping several apart while the rest try to run. One unfortunate woman trips and is run over by a vehicle, her shrill scream piercing the roar of engines.

A man stumbles to the captain, tiny, bloody fists pounding on the black cermaite. He had seen the aquila on the captain's chest and realized that the team were not the enemy, but astartes of the Imperium. "Emperor be praised, the prophets were wrong! Please help us!" He pleaded before the captain kicked him to the ground and put a bolt round through his head.

Just as he did this, the ground in front of him was torn up by tracer fire as the halftracks gunned towards the deathwatch marines next. A good dozen well armed soldiers bearing las rifles and autoguns shambling forward in their wake.

Will you all run, or will you try and defeat the enemy before you?


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo ran along the flank, as usual, and stopped in unison with the squad when they rounded a corner and came upon the scene of approaching plaguers being run down by Nurgle troopers. Sarlo had his bolter up and aimed at the half-tracks as the first plaguer came upon them, only to be executed by the Captain. Sarlo didn't care, but he did care when the half-tracks turned their heavy stubbers on the Kill Team, raining bullets into their midst.

Sarlo was not late to respond and leaped into the relative cover of a fallen statue that was just a bit larger than an Astartes, before returning the fire with the Kraken Pattern Penetrator Rounds loaded in his magazine. His bolter was set on semi-automatic fire and he squeezed off a short series of self-propelled slugs at one of the gunners, bringing him clean off the stubber, before aiming lower, firing a series of solid sabot rounds into the engine grill of the vehicle.

All the while, he was alert for any command to move out.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

"Yes sir" Perseus said. As he ran along the corner with the squad when he saw more people running towards them and then he saw what made the rumbling as it shot down the squad and ran over a poor women not quick enough to get out of the way. One of the men grabbed the captain and the captain put a bolt shot through his head _Emperor be with them_ Perseus thought to himself. 

Just then they started to shoot at the deathwatch Perseus saw the quick reaction of brother Sarlo as he quickly took down one of the Heavy stubber shooters. Perseus quickly doze behind cover and aimed his bolter at the other Heavy stubber shooter and fired a quick burst at him, down him he then aimed at the different heretic and shot another burst.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio ran around the corner and saw the people running towards them being shot by the heretics, and the one shot by the captain.
He took cover behind a pile of rubble and started to shoot with his bolt pistol agains the heretics and killed 2.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah leapt to the ground as a cloud of bullets sprayed over his head. He stood up, roared and made to activate the shining light of his armour. He stopped when he realised that only his shoulder pad was shining and cursed the black armour of the Deathwatch. Deactivating it so he would no longer be a target he sprinted behind a wall and yelled to the others, "I'm pinned down here and don't have any guns to shoot back with. I need someone to cover me while I get into close quarters with them. . ."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio continued to shoot at the heretics but then he when he pulled the triger it only clicked. His bolt pistol was empty. As he reloded a heretic hit hand and his pistol flew a couple of meters away straigth in to line of fire.
''They hit my pistol so i am without any ranged weapon, and i cant get it back.''


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Return fire!" Sirius yelled over the engines as the halftracks neared, ducking low and sprinting to some rubble. The deafening bang of his stormbolter bounced off the walls as he blew up the heads of two heretics. "Close combat specialists with me!" Sirius yelled as he leapt from his hiding place out into the open, charging forward with his power sword drawn. 

Sirius fired off shots into space, trying to get the traitors to duck down, but they kept on firing at him. Shots bounced off his power armour and he fell upon them, his sword splitting chests and cleaving heads from shoulders. One soldier jumped on his back, attempting to cut his neck with a bayonet, but was silenced by Sirius's fist. Jumping onto the fender of a halftrack, shooting pointblank into the drivers face, splattering his armour with more blood and gore. The driver's body slumped against the controls, its neck bleeding profusely, its heart still pumping blood. One of the soldiers on the half track jumped onto the fender next to Sirius but was kicked off with a crack of broken bones. Sirius stepped forward, but accidentally tread on the fallen heretic's gun and tripped and fell onto the ground. Springing back up, he was met head on by several traitors who threw themselves from the halftrack onto Sirius's head, taking him down. After some thrashing they were dispatched. Sirius looked to one side, about to get up when he noticed the other halftrack only a few yards away, about to run him over.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian rushed the heretics rauring loudly, trying to present a distraction blasting one with his pistol, he then closed to them and cleved with his sword into the nearest foe. He tried to draw as mutch attention to himself as posible to let his allys regroup and charge.
"FOR THE EMPOER!"


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus took aim and started shooting off bolts into the heretics, " Brother Jedrah I got your cover fire." Perseus said as he switched his bolter to rapid fire and shot at the heretics heading towards the wall brother Jedrah had took cover behind.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio started to charge the heretics and cleawed the first one in 2 parts with one blow. And yelled.
''Die heretic scum''


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Using all the distractions Jedrah charged up to the heretic and started ripping them apart left and right. He saw the massive tracks grind towards Sirius and yelled at him "Move you only have seconds left!" But despite this he made no move to assist him in fear that both of them might be crushed and the likelihood of that happening was far too high. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian then noticed the vihicles. 
"SHIT!"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Rolling to the side, the captain managed to miss having his head run over by the second vehicle, its armoured fram catching his power pack and dragging him forward, ripping off chunks of power armour before a shot from Sarlo's weapon took the head off the driver, the half-track slewing into the side of a building and pinning Sirius. The hanger-ons quickly disembarked, ten soldiers to back up the dozen already engaging the rest of the team; two moving to the ruined front of the vehicle to make sure the captain is finished and a third scrambling to man the heavy stubber.

Despite causing wounds that would outright kill a normal man, several of the plague soldiers get back up and start to fight one. Five of the dead rising and blasting away at Jedrah; las-rounds burning off the dark paint of his armour and slowly weakening sections to cause real damage.

A larger, more burly soldier brandished a chainsword and hurled itself at Agnathio; clearly the backup squads leader as it parried blow after blow with a skill most average troopers would be lacking. Despite its size, the plague sergeant was clearly somehow as stronge as a marine; as Agnathio's last attack threw the sergeants chainsword wide while the marines own went in for a blow to sever the limb, but was stopped by the sergeants free hand stopping the blow at the wrist. Pushing the sergeant away, Agnathio noticed that the grip had dented in the power armour. Whatever foulness had given this one power, it had given him enough to be a match for astartes.

Despite taking the head off one soldier, Perseus was forced to duck low when six others, seemingly not noticing the bolter shells fired at them, formed a firing line and peppered the marines cover with autogun and las-fire. The firing stopped momentarily, before three small objects clanged over the statue and landed at Perseus's feet: grenades. Jumping to the side, he managed to avoid being killed while pinpricks of pain erupted all over his right side. A round took him in the helmet before Perseus had time to react, he was out of cover with six enemies bearing down on him.

Ian rushed four of the soldiers, ripping one clearly in half before a pain in his side brought his attention to another that had managed to put a blade into a weak point of his power armour. Backhanding the soldier, two more soldiers jumped into the fray, one onto Ian's back and another trying to hinder one of his arms while his first three enemies came at him as well.

Sarlo was forced to prioritize his targets and who needed the most help, the captain was pinned, Ian, Perseus, and Jedrah all were fighting groups of enemies, and Agnathio was engaged in one on one combat with a single enemy. He did not have long to choose though, as the heavy stubber began to open fire again, ripping into his position and clipping his shoulder, round biting all the way into the top of his shoulder through some bad miracle.

[Not to hard for you all right; fighting enemies that refuse to die easily.:biggrin:]


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo silently ducked down behind the horizontal statue, stubber slugs slamming into the stone as the gunner hoped to suppress him. The Marine's shoulder had been hit by a bullet, but the penetration was minimal, thanks to his curved shoulder plate. It didn't bother him unduly after over three centuries of recieving and dealing out pain in the service of the Emperor. Nonetheless: The heavy stubber had to go, and Sarlo pulled a frag grenade free from his belt and released the cocking handle, letting it cook for a short moment before he threw it high, yet with surprising precision, over the melée and onto the truck bed. A short and loud _crack_ later, the gunner, the stubber and quite possibly some parts of the half-track were history.

The Blood Drinker wasted no time on celebrations, however, and leapt over the statue and charged forward, setting his Mk. III Crusade pattern boltgun to 4-round burst as he closed the distance to the smoking vehicle where two heretics were shaking off the effects of the boom of his grenade. They didn't have time enough, though, as a burst from Sarlo's bolter flew through their bodies; the Kraken bolts embedding themselves into the vehicle. Sarlo tried to reach the Captain, but was cut off by the six cultists that were engaging Perseus.

Sarlo's sheer mass smashed one to the ground and a burst of bolts downed another two, emptying his magazine. He let the bolter fall to his side as he drew chainsword and combat knife, ready to fight the remaining three. But jus then, his power armour was hit in the back by the two cultists he had shot by the half-track, and the other three he had felled got up and turned to him. With a roar he leaped upon them, swinging his weapons furiously to destroy them fully, before the squad would be overwhelmed.

--------------
Frag: *6* Krak: *4*


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus shot a whole clip at the cultist before noticing that they would not die taking bolter rounds as if they were nothing. " What in Emperor's na-" Perseus was cut off as six cultist started shooting back at him. Forced to hug cover Perseus was thinking of a what to do when the firing stopped. 

_Now is my chance _ Perseus thought as he was about the hop out and shoot back, when he heard clanging noises. Perseus looked down at the ground _Grenades!_ Perseus thought as he jump to the side, far enough away not to take the full blast but still close enough to be hurt by it.

As Perseus hit the ground he felt an explosion of pain down his right side. Before he could even move he felt rounds of las hitting him in the helmet. Perseus was glad he always wore his helmet in battle, or he might have been really hurt. He look at up only to see the six cultist charging for him and his cover he was behind blow to pieces.

Perseus got to his feet and grabbed his chainsword with his left hand, rotating his wrist to get used to his chainsword being in his left hand and not in both or his right hand. Then he saw brother Sarlo smash into one and down two more with point blank range bolt pistol shots. Two cultist jumped on brother Sarlo's back as he was about to engage the other three. "Thank you brother that all the help i will need." Perseus said as he charged the other three.

Perseus rammed one knocking him to the ground with a hit so hard it would kill any normal man, but the cultist got back up and jumped at Perseus. Perseus turn his chainsword to the side revving it through the cultist body. Then he turned and punched one of the other cultist in the face then swung his chainsword through the other cultist neck.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Struggling against the halftrack's weight, Sirius attempted to free himself. He roared, using his mighty Astartes strength to shift the vehicle, but it would not budge. Growling in rage, Sirius lifted his stormbolter and fired at the plague soldiers with deadly accuracy, nailing his targets in the head. He continued to dispatch the corrupted men until none rose up to attack his men again. When he was sure the threat was eliminated, Sirius yelled out, "Over here!" The other astartes helped Sirius out of the wreckage. Thanking them with a few curt words, Sirius checked the extent of damage on his armour. His backpack was all but destroyed, sparking whenever electricity reached the torn wires. 

"Let's move."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio tryed to kill the sergant but he was strong and fast. He sucseded to hit the sergants sword away but when he went for the killing blowthe sergant just took hold of his arm, when he pushed the segant away he noticed his armour was a little bit broken. He then continued to try to kill the sergant.
He then helped Sirius out of the half tracks wreckage and started to look for his bolt pistol but could not find it.
''Has any one seen my pistol?'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian felt the impact of the cultist jumping on his back and saw the others charging him, throwing himself down and backwards, he crushed the custist on his back between himself and the ground, dodging the others at the same time. He then proceded to kick one squarely in the chest.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah screamed a prayer to the emperor and charged forward, slashing his way through the Cultists. Despite this many of them got back up and, surrounding him, all leapt on top of him. Jedrah started to throw them off but started to panic as many of them simply piled back on. It was then he realised that patches of black paint that had been burnt off his armour by the Las shots and laughed as he activated the bright lights within it. The Traitors were so packed that many of them were blinded by the light and Jedrah took the opportunity to finish decapitating them.

Shakily he pulled himself to his feet and stumbled over to the others. As he walked he tripped over something and looked down to see a Bolt Pistol.
"Hey Agnathio." Jedrah yelled, throwing the weapon he had just found to him "Is this your pistol. . ."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnatho catched the pistol and checked it, he noticed it was his and answered ''Thank you Jedrah''.
He put away his pistol and his sword.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As Agnathio caught his own pistol, a chainsword revved up and took the hand at the wrist. Agnathio's hand, with the pistol still clenched in its grip, clattered to the ground right in front of the sergeant he had been fighting before; the one he had seemingly forgotten about. Dodging another slice from the chainsword meant to take his other arm, Agnathio smashed his remaining fist into the skull mask, shattering the bone and revealing the face beneath.

There was little flesh left, and in some places the bone could clearly be seen as a tone of greenish-brown. Whatever was keeping the plague sergeant moving was definitely some foul magic or mutation. Before it could attack again, a bolter round from the captain blew into the enemies chest, but other shots, aimed for its head, missed as the plague sergeant dodged and fled.

[Nothing personal, but you were in the middle of a fight with a Nurgle enemy; its not like they are going to stop fighting you when you turn around and try to help a friend.]


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio did just watch his wrist stunned and felling idiotic about that he thougth the sergant would die that easily.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"We've almost beaten them... I think." Jedrah called to the others as he severed the arms and legs off an enemy. At least he hoped they were nearly finished as didn't know how much longer they would last. . .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As Perseus and Sarlo move back to back to finish off the final enemies around them, the bark of bolter fire rips both apart in a shower of pus and blood as the captain ends the fighting with his storm bolter. At the same time, Jedrah rush's to Ian, and like a whirling blade he cuts apart the last of the plague soldiers as Agnathio retrieves his fallen pistol from his lost hand. He might not be able to fight with it and his sword, but it was still a weapon he could fall back to if the need be.


Not needing to stay in the open any longer, one of you rushes over to the building and kicks in the door. The res of you follow, without a word being spoken; the armour of each marine is pitted and scarred in dozens of places, and some like Sarlo and Agnathio have suffered worse damage. Barging through a wall and into a room large enough for the rest of the squad, one of you ventures the question of where now? Do you proceed through this building or go back outside and move out from there?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll be the one in front, any nastys in the room?


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus repeatedly punched one heretic he also revved his chainsword through another but it seemed like these guys just weren't quitting. He sliced forth with his chainsword then fell back in a defensive position and awaited for the heretic to attack. When he noticed he was back to back with brother Sarlo. " Ready to end this brother." Perseus said as the heretic was about to charge forward, just as he was about to the captain emptied bolter fire from his storm bolter into the heretics felling all of them. 

"Thank you Brother-captain." Perseus said as he he stepped over the heretics. He noticed one of his brother running towards a building it looked like brother Ian. Perseus quickly put up his chainsword, unstrapped his bolter, and ran after his battle brother.

Entering the building Perseus scanned the room bolter aimed for anyone or thing not of his team, ready to let off bolts into anything that dared to move.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Dark, can you play as Sirius for some time? I am having surgery and cannot post for a long time.)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah walked casually throughout the building, dragging one of his Lightning Claws along the wall, while he looked for anyone hiding in there. He found no one so returned to the others and preceded to state his opinion.
"I believe we should move through the buildings. That way we will stay out of the way of any more confrontations. As much as I enjoy them it would be pointless to waste lives slaughtering mortals until we have a true reason for it. What do all of you think. . ?"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"I think avoiding the enemy is wise, we should do as Jedrah sais."


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo followed the rest of the Marines and huddled up into the small room, barely big enough for all of them to fit inside. He looked out through the busted wall, down the quiet, empty corridors of the building, but even with his helmet augmenting his sight and hearing, he could detect no one. It appeared they were safe for the time being - Until the cultists had amassed enough numbers to comb the area.

Turning to the squad, Sarlo speaks up: "_We have been too careless, Brothers. From now on, one person should travel just ahead of the squad to spot any further enemy groupings. That way, we may back track to find a safer route._"

He turned his head to his wounded shoulder. His organs had quickly clotted the wound and covered it in a protective membrane of scar tissue to keep it free from outside contamination. The pain was neglible, even by human standards, and his conditioning made it less than a nuisance. Information was fed straight into his brain by his armour, informing him about the extent of the wound. It shouldn't be a problem, he concluded.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''I think Jedrahs idea is good'' Agnathio said and then he took his bolt pistol from his hand and holstered it.
''I don't think i am going to use my chain sword and bolt pistol at the same time any more''


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Well who is going to be the pointman?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Turning around to face the others, Sirius had nothing but venom in his eyes; for the others running like cowards to this building, for Agnathio being so careless as to lose a hand to a traitor, and for Jedrah's callousness and arogance. Walking forward, the captain crossed the space between himself and the lightning claw armed marine and grabbed him by the gorget, pulling him forward so the two locked eyes. "_Your arrogance seems to know no bounds does it._" He stated rather than asked, "_twice now your actions have been without thinking, like that of a mortal man and nothing like the superhuman that you are._" Slamming the marine back, Sirius again turned and looked at the others.

He cared not for what they thought, some had proven time and again that what they thought meant little. Those like the sergeant were better, but at the same time the sergeants actions could be at odds with the mission. "_What each of you thinks is unimportant, we have our mission and that is all that matters. Everything else is secondary, including our lives if it means completing our objective._" He said before stalking forward through the building; they would follow him, because for all that they were lacking, each was still astartes; a living soldier weapon.

[If any of you care to have responses to what Sirius has been saying, feel free; I'll update for you guys further soon.]


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: oops, I thaught the captian was in on thw whole taking cover in the building deal.

"Ian held his tong. He knew that the captian was right, and that was all. He waited for the captian orders.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[If your gonna wait for orders from Sirius, you might be waiting a while; he's decided to basically take point rather than have it agreed upon. Don't worry about the captain not being in on the going into the building, it was meant for someone else in the team to make the decision anyway.]


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Shaking off the worst of the body matter from his chainsword, as well as wiping off the knife, Sarlo sheathed his melée weaponry and grabbed his bolter, once more. Removing the empty sickle clip and replacing it with a fresh one, he drew the cocking pin on top of his bolter back, to slide a Penetrator round into the firing chamber. He was ready for battle, but was annoyed by their insufferable Captain's petulance.

After having carelessly lead his whole squad right into the arms of a Chaos cultist attack, he proceeded to blame that folly on Jedrah, who admittedly had got them into trouble once, but not this time. Sarlo had seen many inept commanders, but never among the Space Marines. Darkly, he wondered how this Sirius was able to reach the rank of Captain; so far he had certainly not proven worthy of the title.

What's worse; he chastised the squad for discussing their next move, rather than blunder blindly on and seems furious that the Killteam, as he percieved it, put tho goal in second place. How, exactly, was he hoping to reach the goal without any type of strategy?

Ironically the Captain, after having told off Jedrah for being too reckless, then stalked off as carelessly as before, still without a plan and likely to stumble right into a nest of traitors. Sarlo shrugged. _With a little luck, the enemy might spare us his incompetence, if he continues like this,_ he thought, but kept it to himself. Motioning to the others to hold back a bit and give the Captain some space, he once more took the right flank, boltgun at the ready.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah shook with rage as he was told off by the captain. Who was he tell him what to do and how to act? Jedrah respected that he was the captain yet greatly disagreed with how he was acting. Jedrah held his tongue however and chose not to argue with Sirius as that could endanger the mission,and with that their lives. . .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stalking down the hall; Sirius came to a T section before turning back, noticing the others hanging back. Angered played across his features for a moment before he spoke through the vox, _"We come no closer to our goal if you stand there; lets go."_

As the others moved in, Sirius noted that Sarlo's stance had some subtle difference to it; stiffer than usual. Even after having served together, some of the marines under his command did not seem to get that inefficiency could and would doom them. When the others had gathered, Sirius spoke again. _"The reason I had us out on the streets and alleys was because we do not know the layouts of these buildings, the data we have is for the basilica and the overall layout of the city. If we are to make it through this building then we will need to split off to cover more ground."_

Looking to each of them, Sirius wanted to keep several of them with him to keep an eye on them; but they were astartes and could each hold their own. _"Jedrah and Agnathio, you two will be with me going down this left path; Perseus, Ian and Sarlo you three take the right with command deffering to Sarlo should we lose contact through the vox. Should that happen, do not wait or seek the other group out, just get to the basilica and link up with Kondro's squad."_

Finishing, Sirius began to make his way down the left corridor; autosenses detecting nothing as he tried not to gag from the stench in the air. It had not hit him before, but the stink of corruption, death, and rot was becoming enough to overpower even astartes. Putting his helmet on, Sirius was greeted with the smell of recycled air and a backdrop of rot that the helmets filters could not get rid of.

[Sorry for the lack of update in so long, next one will come sooner.]


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian took point for his group, Moving ahead down the T section, Ian held his boltpistol forward, sweeping the hall for enemies...


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo followed Ian (presumably in the company of Perseus), his stride and movements as relaxed as they always were when he didn't suspect the imminent presence of hostiles; no stiffness whatsoever could be detected. His helmet turned left and right, his visor enhancing his already great nightvision as they delved deeper into the unlit maze of the building complex. He noted doorways and crossing corridors along their way, seeing the signs of struggle, fighting and slaughter. The dark corridors were strangely bereft of any remains. The cultists must've gathered up all fleshly waste for whatever sacrilegious purpose.

"_Should we detect hostile presence, Brothers,_" he spoke over the vox communication to Ian and Perseus. "_We should attempt to pass it without alerting it to our going. Our goal is the Basilica; not endless skirmishes with Chaos rabble._"


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus followed Ian with his bolter at the ready. Perseus was glad with the team he was put in, he trusted brother Sarlo's judgement and at the moment was liking the idea as Sarlo as a commander then Sirius. The building was like a maze with turns every few seconds, this building also had signs of rot and slaughter like the house complex they landed in. 

_"Should we detect hostile presence, Brothers we should attempt to pass it without alerting it to our going. Our goal is the Basilica; not endless skirmishes with Chaos rabble."_ 

Perseus looked over at Sergeant Sarlo and nodded. After the last fight they had he was glad that they were not going to get into more if they were unneeded. But if they did Perseus was glad to know Sarlo would have his back.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Perseus, Ian and Sarlo, you three continue down your corridor and though your enhanced senses, amongst other things, are unaffected, the light slowly seems to become more and more consumed. Following a curve, you three come face to face with a lift that you can either scale the wall up to the level above or go deeper down to the base floors.

[Sorry about not giving you guys much at the moment, just need to see who's still in and who isn't.]


Moving down the opposite corridor, Sirius, Jedrah, and Agnathio don't go far before their autosenses pick up the sound of movement from behind them. In this dark, and with their jetblack armour it would be nigh impossible for mere humans to see them without some form of illumination, but Sirius does not take the chance as he signs for the other two marines to keep moving forward; noting that their corridor has begun to slope downward. However, it does seem that not everyone entirely trusts the captain, so do you heed his order of moving forward or await your enemy?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio sensed that there were some one following them, just as he wsa about to turn araound he noticed tthat the captain signed them to continue, even if he did not like it he followed the captains orders and continued walking.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah heard the noise and scowled as they were ordered on. He clenched his fists ready for combat and knew that alot of the paint had chipped off of his armour and if he were to activate it he would be able to see and decapitate his opponents. He was about to turn round but hesitated mid-turn. Eventually he gave up and quickly caught up with the other two. The chain of command will always be more important than mere combat, Jedrah knew that. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian moved on as instructed, keeping in mind to stay as quiet as posible.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo, upon encountering the lift, quickly closed in and inspected it. The construction seemed sound enough and from the panel he deduced it was a simple freight lift, meant to carry goods from below up to the business areas of the Trading Houses or further up to the roof, for transport. There were only three destinations: This floor, the roof and the underworks.

Turning to his Brothers, Sarlo spoke. "_While we could continue by roof top, I feel that would expose us to any enemies hiding up there. Traveling below seems like a sounder strategy, especially since we need only travel in the general direction of the Basilica. Our compasses will help us well enough with that._"


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

> "_While we could continue by roof top, I feel that would expose us to any enemies hiding up there. Traveling below seems like a sounder strategy, especially since we need only travel in the general direction of the Basilica. Our compasses will help us well enough with that._"


Perseus nodded in agreement with brother Sarlo " Going by rooftop just has to many potential threats. And least we need right now is another big battle. So I think going under ground is our best bet, that way if we do encouter enemies we have a better chance where as they can't surround us in this small space."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"I agree with persius, for another thing being on a rooftop would open us to sniper fire." Added Ian.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

"Alright then I think it is all agreed we don't go by rooftop." Perseus said. "So lets get going the we still have a mission and the less time we waste the better." 

Perseus gripped his bolter tightly and got on the lift.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ian, Sarlo, and Perseus all get into the lift and one of you activates the rune to move downward. This is easily able to hold a good two full squads of space marines, and as it starts up it makes a whine before juttering down lower. The darkness only gets worse, and even seems to be affecting all your super human senses, as if such darkness were a perversion in some way. Exiting the lift, the suit filters for all of you become overwhelmed by the stench of frsh rot and death, something has occured here recently.

Out of the lift, there is a ramp leading further down into a large expanse of cargo haulers and large crates filled with Emperor knows what; and in the distance seems to be a light source of some kind, a sickly green one that all but goads each of you. From behind, though none of you are aware of it, several others are making their way down; atracted by the sound of the lift.

[So what do you guys do, go towards the light, try and get around it, or go back or something else?]

Sirius, Jedrah, and Agnathio; you all inch forward, ever aware of the growing number of something else all but on your heels until a whining sound pierces the air. Sirius whirls around, leveling his storm bolter, but it was not one of those following as whatever was behind runs towards the sound. 

Having had enough of the mindless wondering through halls, Sirius sidesteps and breaks down a door into an antechamber with a large balcony at the end. Edging towards the light, Sirius signs crouches and moves forward, finding himself looking down a good five floors towards the ground with two more floors above them. Signing for the others to move with him, Sirius points to an adjacent balcony a level up. _"We're going up, make it harder for whatever those things were to follow us if they come back."_ He said before looking to Jedrah, _"If they do find us again, I want none left alive to try again."_

Still crouched, Sirius cupped his hands and jerked his head for Jedrah to move and get to the next balcony. With Agnathio's loss of a hand, he could not be the one to go first, and Sirius's storm bolter could cover an exit better from a distance than Jedrah's lightning claws.

[Jedrah first, then Agnathio, and then Sirius last to go up.]


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedrah readied his limbs to jump to the balcony but paused as a better idea sprung into his mind. Silently and with obvious skill he scaled up the wall with his Lightning Claws. Once at the balcony he deactivated the Claws and reached down with one hand to help Agnathio up. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio saw that Jedrahscaled the wall and then took his hand and got on the balcony himself.
''Thank you Jedrah'' On the balcony he started to look around but saw nothin extra.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarlo was fast out of the lift, bolter up and aiming around the hall he ha just entered, as he quickly hustled towards a crate and the cover it provided. He swiftly began processing the environment; mapping open and covered routes through the mass of crates and freighters. The light was added to the list of discoveries and he turned to scan all sides of the hall, and so spotted a number of other lights approaching from different openings in the walls. He couldn't spot a safe exit in this part of the cavernous warehouse, so he deduced that one might be found on the other side, where the original light stemmed from.

"_Brothers!_" he spoke over the vox com. "_In between these crates and vehicles, before we are spotted. We shall move between this clutter to the other side and try to bypass whatever produces that light. There should be some way out of here in those parts._"

He wasn't exactly sure about that last part, but he supposed these haulers had to drive out of the holding hall somewhere, and the navigational equipment on his HUD agreed that it was in the general direction they were headed.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus jumped off the lift right behind in brother in charge. taking cover and awaiting his brother orders. 

_"Brothers!" he spoke over the vox com. "In between these crates and vehicles, before we are spotted. We shall move between this clutter to the other side and try to bypass whatever produces that light. There should be some way out of here in those parts."_

Perseus looked over towards and nodded. then ran lowly to the ground to the next piece of cover.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

With a running leap, Sirius jumped from the lower balcony up, hauling himself over as he felt the stonework begin to give under his weight. Getting to his feet, a noise began to pierce the air shortly before an object slammed into one of the nearby buildings. "Inside now." Sirius ordered before kicking in the balcony doors and sweeping the room with his stormbolter.


Ian, Sarlo, and Perseus, the three of you move to the nearest possible pieces of cover and your timing could not have been better. From behind come fifteen men, dressed in what appeared to be combat fatigues. Each man carried a weapon with deactivated luminators slung below the barrel. Faintly, you hear one tell the rest: keep your eyes and ears sharp, the scum have to be close. What do you do?


----------

